# Just recently lost our "Buddy"



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. He sure was a handsome boy with a very loving face. I lost my Buddy on October 30, so I understand your pain. This is a very good place to connect with. You are in my thoughts and prayers, and Buddy will always be with you.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Our "Buddy's" will always be in our hearts, thanks so much for your kind words!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss!! Buddy was very handsome....lovely face!!!

RIP Buddy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

I am so very, very, sorry to hear about your Buddy.
I know how it hurts.

We lost our 11.5 year old Female, Golden Retriever, Smooch, Dec. 7, 2010, to hemangiosarcoma or lymphoma. It leaves such a hole.
The only thing that has saved my Hubby and I was adopting another Golden Retriever. Please hang around us and talk about it.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am very sorry about your loss of Buddy. He certainly was a handsome boy. The holidays certainly make us feel that loss even more. I am glad you found us here. I know it is hard but the pain will ease and you will be able to remember him more through smiles than tears.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for your replies..it helps. It is amazing and wonderful how our dogs have enriched and brought so much joy to our lives! Beautiful pictures of all of your dogs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddysmyheart*

Buddysmyheart

Dogs give us humans so much. My Hubby and I can't live without a dog.
Your Buddy was so beautiful and I love that name!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a handsome boy. I'm so sorry for your loss. So many of us have walked this path of grief. You'll find much support here and many ears to listen and shoulder to lean or cry on. When you feel able, we'd love to hear some stories about this sweet guy. Hugs.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, been there twice. First girl passed at approximately 10yrs (rescue b-date unknown) and my boy at 13yrs3months. It is not easy I know. Hope you welcome a new friend into your life soon to honor him.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. I really appreciate the support from all of you. So happy I found this web-site!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Buddy was gorgeous!
I am a sucker for those lovely sugar faces.

I am so very sorry it was time for him to go. It takes a long time for the grief to ease, but it really will get softer with time.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. I'm hoping this gets easier too. We loved our Buddy so much, the pain is still so intense. Browsing around on this site breaks my heart for all the people that are hurting like we are. But thankful we had the love and companionship of these wonderful dogs! Hope we all find peace in 2012!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Buddy was a beautiful, beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Our first golden 'self-rescue' was named Buddy. So is the lab mix we just adopted to a family in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of beautiful Buddy. I know that these holidays have to be very hard with such a recent loss of your boy.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Very sorry for your lost over the holidays. It's just not easy to say goodbye for now. I lost 2 of my goldens this past year. There are wonderful people on this forum who have helped me during some dark hours. I hope you stay and help mend.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. My Buddy is approximately 11 1/2 and he is very dear to me. Take care.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Buddy. What a sweet looking boy. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your Buddy. If they lived forever, it would be one day too short. You know he will always live in your heart.

Rest in peace, Buddy.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I AM SORRY,they become part of you, when the longer they live, i lost spencer at 12 yrs. 5 months, it really is just so hard.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. All of your messages help. We received a really loving message from one of Buddy's Vet's yesterday, and that had us pretty emotional again. But it is so nice to be able to talk about him and know you all understand the pain and sense of loss we feel. We're trying to keep in mind that all of the great, great times we had with Buddy far outweigh the bad ones. It's the missing him that's hard...


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost our 2 kitties in the last month and I know how hard it is to lose a member of your family.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. I'm sorry for your loss too, and to lose both of them must be hard. So glad we can all share our feelings of grief with each other, and know everyone understands!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for you loss of Buddy, I hope that your happier memories of the times shared together will help you through this tough time

"They say that time heals, 
but that is only partly true,
Because if time truly healed, we would forget,
And that we will NEVER do

run free Buddy


----------



## ValerieS (Nov 29, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss and my thoughts go out to you at this sad time.

Rest in peace Buddy.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful and precious Buddy. I lost my Chopper on November 27th, he was 7 1/2. It is so very hard to get beyond it for me. I send you my thoughts and prayers for your healing as well!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for the lose of your dear Buddy. We lost our Buddy last week to mouth cancer.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

janababy said:


> I am so sorry for the lose of your dear Buddy. We lost our Buddy last week to mouth cancer.


I am so sorry for your loss.
My Buddy has survived Cancer. There was a mass on his tongue.


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Really sorry to hear this. I lost my golden Sadie after 16 years just 2 weeks ago and it's hard. Hope you are ok. Thinking of you. Mel x


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I know your heart is breaking right now, but you'll see Buddy again soon. As someone said above, next time you do no time will seem to have passed.

 
Do not stand at my grave and weep.
I am not there. I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow;
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain;
I am the gentle Autumn’s rain.

When you awaken in the morning’s hush.
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft star that shines at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry.
I am not there;
I did not die.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and thoughts. I am so sorry for your losses as well. I guess if these Goldens weren't such wonderful, loving dogs, we wouldn't be grieving so. It's sad to think that everyday somewhere someone is losing their best friend. May we all find peace in 2012!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Buddy is a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss and I just know he's having a ball at the Bridge.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run softly at the Bridge Buddy


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

sharlin,

Thank you so much for Buddy's "aloha" picture. So nice of you!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending hugs to you.

Rest in peace sweet Buddy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost your Buddy. He was beautiful boy. I wish I could help to easy your pain, but don't know the way. Great love is always balanced with great pain. 8 months ago I lost my Buddy and still think about him every day and wish I could hold him in my arms just one more time.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post. I am so sorry for the loss of your Buddy. He was a handsome boy. He will live in your heart forever!!! RIP Buddy!!


----------

